

Ask HN: Which technologies do you recommend for website development? - jsmartonly

I used javascript, php, css and html few years ago while I developed some websites. And my knowledge needs to be updated.<p>So what are popular libraries, or framework these days for website development? What would you recommend?<p>I do not need hello-world tutorial, instead I am looking for quick summary of proven solutions from real world.<p>Thanks a lot!
======
samlev
PHP: if you're not looking to build from scratch, then building off Wordpress,
Drupal, or Joomla is a popular way to go.

Python: Django or Pyramid are the two frameworks to look at.

Ruby: Rails, I guess, although I've never used it.

~~~
jsmartonly
Thanks samlve!

How about javascript, jQuery and MooTools?

~~~
kls
Require.js, Backbone.js and jQuery then pick up a REST framework for your
favorite back-end technology. One thing to note the original post said
websites, where JavaScript and REST are being used more and more to build
webapps while technologies like PHP and ROR and their CMS projects are many
times used to build out traditional websites that are more content heavy,
webapps are more and more utilizing HTML/CSS/JavaScript (with no intermediate
server side page technology) communication with a loosely coupled REST back-
end.

~~~
jsmartonly
I did not know Backdone.js before.

thanks a lot, kls!

Did some search and found the following good collection

[http://www.quora.com/What-are-some-good-resources-for-
Backbo...](http://www.quora.com/What-are-some-good-resources-for-Backbone-js)

~~~
kls
I actually prefer Dojo, but the ones are highlighted are becoming the hot
JavaScript skills.

